# Is there a market for osage orange trees?



## jwool (Apr 16, 2009)

I hunt some land in Mississippi where we just built a cabin, so we are trying to find some means of making money off of the land.  The place is covered with osage orange tree.  I have always head of people making calls and bows and such, but is there really a market for this wood?  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 16, 2009)

Quite a few folks sell it in staves for making bows.  It must be cut, sealed and handled properly.  If not, you have some good, slow, hot burning firewood.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 16, 2009)

People sell Osage orange bow staves on ebay ! Man I wish I had one of those trees !

I would think you could sell some of the Osage trees as well its probably the best bow wood out there for a self bow !


----------



## jwool (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys I recon I might have to look into it more, but those dang tree are so hard to deal with it might not be worth it.  We are just trying to think of something to offset the cost of the cabin.  The place is covered with osage orange, black locust, cedars, and ash trees, so if anyone is interested I might bring some home with me the next time I head over there.  Thanks again


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 17, 2009)

Osage orange trees have thorns don't they? seems like there was a thicket of them at Granny's farm when I was growing up. even the dogs wouldn't go in there after a rabbit.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 17, 2009)

osage makes nice recurve wood too


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 17, 2009)

another pic of my recurve


----------



## Redbow (Apr 17, 2009)

Black Locust is another good bow wood ! Cut some of those up also ! Ash can be used too ! People used to use the Osage for fence posts long ago. Even after 20 years in the ground I have heard of bows being made of the wood after the posts were pulled up. Osage is tough and tough to work with so I have been told. 

There is a market for Osage, black locust and ash. Many people are looking for it. I would imagine it would be quite a job to cut the Osage then split it into staves . The same with black locust or ash. Or you could just cut some of the tree's and sell the whole log I guess. It just depends on how big the logs are but I wish I lived near you for sure ! Thanks...


----------



## jwool (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah the owner has always told me about  using osage as fence posts.  There are still a lot of them out there actually.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 18, 2009)

Osage wood makes the most beautifull cabinets I have ever seen, if I could get enough to build my kitchen Cabinets out it I would,


----------

